# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Gjendrat tiroide, mjekimi dhe simptomat

## Albo

Këshilla nga specialistët për të kuruar gjëndrat problematike

*Tiroidet, 7 simptomat e para*


Sëmundja e mbitiroidizmit që mund të njihet edhe si: tiroidet, hipertirozë, thyrotoxicosis, hyperthyroidism, mund të japë simptoma të ndryshme. Shqetësimet mund të vijnë tinëz dhe shumë vetë mendojnë se shkaktohen nga stresi, mbingarkimi në punë apo lodhja e zakonshme. Shpeshherë kemi të bëjmë me një gjëndër të shkatërruar tiroidale. Tek më të rinjtë shihen shpesh shqetësime si: të djersitura, të shkaktuara nga një prodhim i shtuar nxehtësie, ndjenjë të nxehti, të shkaktuara nga një prodhim i shtuar nxehtësie, ç'rregullime të të përmuajshmeve të grave (menstruacioneve), për shkak të ç'rregullimit të balancës hormonale, dobësi muskulore, shkaktuar nga një konsumim në rritje të energjisë dhe degjenerim të muskulaturës, gulçimë zemre dhe rritje të pulsit rënie nga pesha, për shkak të konsumimit në rritje të energjisë, drithërima, për shkak se shtohet ndjeshmëria për disa lëndë në sistemin nervor, bark, për shkak se ushqimi kalon më shpejt përmes zorrës, nervozizëm, gjumë të keq, lodhje dhe shqetësim problem me lëkurën, midis të tjerash thonjtë mund të shkëputen nga shtrati i thonjve dhe njeriut mund t'i shtohet rënia e flokëve. Tek më të vjetrit mund të mbizotërojë njëra apo dy prej simptomave, p.sh. rënie në peshë apo gulçim. Gjëndra tiroidale, që ndryshe quhet edhe tyreoidea, ndodhet në pjesën e përparme të qafës menjëherë nën gurmaz. Detyra kryesore e kësaj gjëndre është ngacmimi i metabolizmit në trup. Ngacmimi ngjet përmes hormonesh që krijohen në gjëndrën tiroidale dhe që quhen tiroksinë, T4 dhe trijodtironinë, T3. Funksioni i gjëndrës tiroidale ngacmohet nga ana e tij nga hormoni TSH, hormon tiroidostimulues, që krijohet në gjëndrën e hipofizës. Që të ketë balancë në trup duhet që hormonet të prodhohen me masë.

*Struma* 
Është kur gjëndra tiroidale është zmadhuar. Struma është kur njeriu ka një gjëndër të zmadhuar tiroidale pavarësisht se nga çfarë e ka shkaktuar. Koncepti strumë përshkruan kështu dukjen dhe nuk është ndonjë sëmundje e caktuar. Zmadhimi i gjëndrës tiroidale mund të ketë shkaqe të ndryshme dhe duhet hetuar nga mjeku. 

*Çfarë është mbitiroidizmi?*
Mbitiroidizëm kemi kur në trup ka më tepër tiroksinë se normalisht. Atëherë shtohet metabolizmi dhe trupi kalon në superxhiro. Mbitiroidizmi njihet edhe si hipertirozë dhe më parë njihej edhe si tireotoksikozë. Mbifunksionimi i gjëndrës tiroidale është shkaku më i zakonshëm që ka më tepër tiroksinë në trup. Tepër tiroksinë në trup mund të ketë edhe në rastin e tiroiditit i cili është infektim kohëshkurtër i gjëndrës tiroidale. Kurse kur gjëndra tiroidale prodhon më pak tiroksinë kemi hipoterozë. Në këtë rast ka një metabolizëm të ulët dhe trupi ndodhet në një gjendje xhiroje të ulët. Tek disa njerëz djersitja është jonormale dhe tregon për një problem shëndeti, ç'ka do të thotë se kjo djersitje e madhe shkaktohet nga tiroidet. Duhet gjithmonë që pacientët me tiroide të trajtohen tek mjeku specialist pasi sa më shumë kalon koha aq më shumë probleme të tjera shëndeti dalin që do kërkojnë më shumë kohë për t'u kuruar krahasuar me rastin kur kërkohet ndihmë nga doktori që në rastin më të parë kur djersitja është e madhe.

*Shqetësimet*

1- Dobësi muskulore, shkaktuar nga një konsumim në rritje të energjisë dhe degjenerim të muskulaturës 
2- Gulçimë zemre dhe rritje të pulsit 
3- Rënie nga pesha, për shkak të konsumimit në rritje të energjisë 
4- Drithërima, për shkak se shtohet ndjeshmëria për disa lëndë në sistemin nervor 
5- Bark, për shkak se ushqimi kalon më shpejt përmes zorrës 
6- Nervozizëm, gjumë të keq, lodhje dhe shqetësim 
7- Problem me lëkurën, midis të tjerash thonjtë mund të shkëputen nga shtrati i thonjve dhe njeriut mund t'i shtohet rënia e flokëve.

*Tiroidet

Prekje nga shqetësime sysh*
Disa që kapen nga mbitiroidizmi i kanë sytë të hapur sa një çarçaf, ndërsa shikimin e kanë më tepër të ngulët. Sytë janë më tepër të kërcyer. Pothuajse gjysma e atyre që i kap mbitiroidizmi mund të kenë këtë lloj shqetësimi. Në raste të jashtëzakonshme simptomat e syve mund të kthehen në serioze. Atëherë njeriu mund të preket nga të parët e dyfishtë, të turbullt, të kuqtë, djegie sysh dhe keqësim i të parit.

*Mbitiroidizmi mund të zbulohet me vështirësi*
Simptomat që shkaktohen nga teprica e tiroksinës shpesh mund të jenë të paqarta dhe të vështira për t'u veçuar nga shqetësimet e tjera. Kështu që mjeku duhet ta ketë gjithnjë ndërmend sëmundjen e gjëndrës tiroidale nëse dikush nuk ndihet mirë për ndonjë shkak. Mjeku duhet të jetë dorëlëshuar me bërjen e analizave për të kontrolluar metabolizmin.

*Tiroidet, si kurohen në pyje dhe bregdet*
Sëmundjet e këtyre gjëndrave janë të lidhura me funksionin e prishur të tyre nga shumë faktorë. Sëmundja që do mjekim klimaterik është tireotoksikoza e gradës së mesme dhe të rëndë, por pa ç'rregullime të thella. Kanë efekt të mirë vendet klimaterike në pyje dhe bregdet.

Përgatiti: Blerina KACA

----------


## Linda5

*Kam nje pytje rreth gjëndrave tiroide


Ne qoftese ke qen me gjëndra tiroide me perpara dhe  jan kuruar me medikamente,  nuk ke me shqetsime , mjeku thot qe je shum mire, dhe pytja esht..... a ësht e mundur qe mbas disa viteve te perseriten perseri gjendrat tiroide(p.sh.m.mbas 12 ose15 vjetve)



Faleminderit*

----------


## milena123

> *Kam nje pytje rreth gjëndrave tiroide
> 
> 
> Ne qoftese ke qen me gjëndra tiroide me perpara dhe  jan kuruar me medikamente,  nuk ke me shqetsime , mjeku thot qe je shum mire, dhe pytja esht..... a ësht e mundur qe mbas disa viteve te perseriten perseri gjendrat tiroide(p.sh.m.mbas 12 ose15 vjetve)
> 
> 
> 
> Faleminderit*


Linda, me hamendje nuk mund te shkosh keshtu qe patjeter duhet te kontrollosh TSH, T3 dhe T4. Gjithashtu do te keshilloja te kontrolloje dhe (Mikrosomale AK (Anti- TPO),  Thyreoglobulin Antikörper).
Tiroidet te shkaktojne shume shqetesime dhe ne organet e tjera dhe eshte e veshtire per tu diagnostikuar (mjeket e quajne dhe semundje kameleon)..
Megjithate nese diagnostikohet mund te mbahet fare mire nen kontroll me medikamentet perkatese.
Gjithesesi ne net ka shume informacione per te, si dhe forume te ndryshme ku shume te prekur nga kjo semundje ndajne informacione me njeri -tjetrin.

----------


## Colomba

Pervec mbiteroizimit ose sic quhet ndryshe hiperteroizmi kemi dhe *hipoteroizmin* qe eshte nje mosfunksionim i rregullt i gjendrrave teroide ,ne shumicen e rasteve kjo ka natyre gjenetike e cila varet nga pakesimi i sekrecioneve te hormoneve teroidike ,tiroxina dhe triodotironina.
Efektet e pranise se paket te ketyte hormoneve cojne ne nje c'rregullim te metabolizmit.
Si rrjedhoje personat qe vuajne nga hipoteroizmi (mosfunksionimi i rregullt i teroides)
Kane keto shqetesime:
Debolese dhe shume gjume ,arrijne deri 12-14 ore gjume.
Tendosje te muskujve .
Ulje te frekuences se zemres.
Ne disa raste kemi nje hipoglicemi (renie te glicemise ,me simtoma te gjumit dhe ankthit)
Gjithashtu ka dhe rritje te fluksit te mestruacioneve (menorragjia) ose shtim te frekuences se mestruacioneve (polimenorrea).
Dhe nje metabolizem te ngadalesuar te gjendrrave endokrine.
Shtim te peshesh deri ne obezitet.
Ankth.
Nese kjo patologji lind gjate femirise mund te ndikoje ne zhvillim e femijes,ne menyre te vecante ne celulat cerebrale.Nese nuk kurohet me shpejtesi mund te coje ne probleme te degjimit ,te te shprehurit ,ne obezitet,ne mosrritje te femijes ngeljes(xhuxh) si dhe ne mangesi mendore.
Kurse tek te rriturit me e perhapur eshte hipoteroizmi i shkaktuar nga prodhimi i antitrupave nga sistemi himunitar qe shkaterrojne teroidet.
Kurimi i tyre ne pergjithsi behet me ane te nje hormoni sintetik levotiroxina sodike ,qe zakonisht duhet te merret nga i semuri per gjithe jeten.

----------

